# Simatic PDM



## veritas (19 Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin,

ich muss die Sitrans TW Messumformer von Siemens umproggen.

Nach einigem Googeln hab ich die Softwate Simatic PDM gefunden.

Da die Dinger HART haben, ist meine Frage ob jemand ne Idee hat
mit welcher Software ich die sonst noch Proggen könnte...

Oder MUSS ich echt noch die PDM kaufen?


----------



## Boris (21 Oktober 2009)

Schönen Abend

mir ist ausser PDM keine andere Software bekannt die das Umprogrammieren ermöglicht.

Gruss


----------



## IBFS (22 Oktober 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich muss die Sitrans TW Messumformer von Siemens umproggen.
> 
> ...


 

Hier:

http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=211664&postcount=1

hast du ja schon nach COMMUWIN gefragt.
-
Ich denke du solltest einsehen, das es sinnvoll ist
SIEMENS-Geräte mit Siemenssoftware zu programmieren.

Und die PDM-SinglePoint-SW die NUR EINE Gerät gleichzeitig
verwalten kann UND Standalone ist kostet gerade 50 €, also was solls.

Gruß





6ES7658-3HX06-0YA5 
 SIMATIC PDM, SOFTWARE SINGLE POINT V6.0 (1 TAG) FLOATING LICENSE F.1 USER E-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF CD LICENSE KEY AUF FD, KLASSE A 5-SPRACHIG (D, E, F, I, S), 
ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WIN2000PROF/ WINXPPROF, REFERENZ HW: SIEHE README 
*50,00 EUR* 




*Minimalkonfiguration SIMATIC PDM Single Point*

Diese preiswerte Minimalkonfiguration mit Handheld-Funktionalität ist auf die Bearbeitung genau _eines _Feldgerätes über Punkt-zu-Punkt-Kopplung abgestimmt. Alle Gerätefunktionen werden so unterstützt, wie in der Gerätebeschreibung definiert. Zu diesen Funktionen gehören:

Uneingeschränkte Geräteauswahl/ Verwalten des Gerätekatalogs
Kommunikation über PROFIBUS DP/PA oder HART-Modem
Parametrierung und Diagnose entsprechend der Gerätebeschreibung
Ex- und Import von Parameterdaten
Geräteidentifikation
Lifelist
Folgende Systemfunktionen von SIMATIC PDM Basic sind bei SIMATIC PDM Single Point nicht verfügbar:

EDD-basierte Diagnose in der Lifelist
Projektbearbeitung
Speicherfunktion (nur Ex- und Import der Parameterdaten)
Protokollfunktionen
Routing
Kommunikation mit HART-Feldgeräten über Remote I/Os
SIMATIC PDM Single Point ist weder funktional (z. B. auf SIMATIC PDM Basic oder mit Option Routing über S7‑400) noch per TAG-Option oder PowerPack erweiterbar


----------

